# Siemens EQ7 TK76209RW/05



## simonkarios (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all, wondered if any kind person out there has any knowledge of the above machine?

Recently repaired by Siemens but now has a new issue whereby I am just getting hot water and no coffee; the grinder doesn't seem to be "pulling" through my beans:mad:

Also my drip tray is filling up exceedingly quickly, although I could put up with this if I could make coffee!

Have read through the manual and can not see any mention of cleaning/ maintenance of the grinder.

Any help greatly appreciated as the last time it went back for repair, it took Siemens 4 weeks and then CityLink lost my machine

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Simon

It sounds like the grind is too fine and may have jammed up.

Have you followed the instruction on the Siemens site?

Click here http://www.siemens-home.com/ae/TK76209RW.html and select Instruction Manual from Quick Links

Enter TK76209RW/05

Does the hopper come out?

Can you try and vacuum it out?


----------



## simonkarios (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep ran all clean programmes etc.

Can't see any way of removing hopper and nothing in manual.

Have hovered already but maybe try again....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try changing the grind right back as far as it goes then vacuum after running the grinder for a moment


----------



## simonkarios (Mar 1, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Try changing the grind right back as far as it goes then vacuum after running the grinder for a moment


All done but unfortunately no change; grinding making a whirring noise and still not drawing beans through...presume grinder kaput?

Cheers for all your help by the way, meant to say earlier;-)


----------



## simonkarios (Mar 1, 2014)

Anybody else have any ideas?

Think I need to get grinder out but cant see how?

Cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd imagine there isn't a lot more you can do I'm afraid to say.

It probably needs to go back to Siemens for a service


----------



## simonkarios (Mar 1, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I'd imagine there isn't a lot more you can do I'm afraid to say.
> 
> It probably needs to go back to Siemens for a service


Thought as much; many thanks

Was trying to avoid as they are sooooooooo slow:mad:


----------

